# U.P. Sadlebag trip



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Howdy Gentlemen, We just got back from our 2nd. "SUCK" trip to Da U.P. in 3 wks. #1 cut short with a wounded sled #2 you can only ride so far in the rain :rant::rant: (did get 150 miles in yesterday :lol Met a couple from Ohio that just spent their only snowmobile trip of the year watching football with us. We got to talking about a saddlebag trip from the Soo to Copper Harbor, just wondering if anybody has done a trip like that and any tips you might have. Thanks, Mike


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

cant match that


but we are riding quads in Kalkaska this weekend ? You game?


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

FIJI said:


> cant match that
> 
> 
> but we are riding quads in Kalkaska this weekend ? You game?


 Don`t have a quad, it`s winter (supposedly) should be snowmobiling!!!!! :lol we have the calendar out now looking when we can head back up :evil: very,very little snow Frederic south.


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

In 99' I was laid off and a few of us from work Spent 2 weeks sledding around the up. We started in St Ignace and took the first week staying at the cheapest hotels we could find. The second week one of the guys hit it big at the casino in christmas ($1800) and he paid for our up graded rooms. Our truck was at the trail head for so long it was towed and my buddy had a message from the Mackinaw county sheriff wondering if we were missing at home. If you get the chance it was the best time i have ever had on a sled. We ended up with 1100 miles in 16 days of riding and only one break down. 

Tip 1 Spend the money for a good nights sleep


Steve


----------



## Pooh Bieri (Jan 19, 2010)

Your best bet is to watch trail reports and weather, and be ready to go at the drop of a hat. Couple years ago I rode from ontanagon all the way to st. ignace in two days. Hit it perfect fresh snow easy getting in and out of town. I'd say try riding close to superior so you know you will have the best snow. Your always going to have spots that are thin on snow,(Baraga, L'anse and alot of times the r.r grade from Autrain to Mqt) And most important give your sleds the once over! A break down would make a good trip bad quick.


----------

